# Self supporting Mailbox Mod



## mosparky (Sep 18, 2016)

So many choices where to put this, decided here so maybe more will see it. Hopefully My posting skills won't let me down.

 There are just so many helpful folk around her, I decided to see if I can give back a little. After looking at how the Chip Loader installs on my MES 30 and thought "why can't I make a mailbox that mounts the same way, Started with an elaborate design (completely drawn out) complete with lathe turned and pressed fit parts. It occured to me while it was slick, very few people here could build it. Decided to go with a simpler design the pretty much only requires a hack saw and drill and screwdriver. Most folk have those. 

here I started with a peice of 2 inch tube.(chip loader is just over 2 inch) You can get a short peice from any muffler shop. Simple mental math puts the circumferance of 2 inch tube a little over 12 inches. I wanted to devide the circumferance into 8 sections, 8 divided by 12 is 3/4 inch. Masking tape is 3/4 inch. Wow that just got easy. 8 peices of masking tape around the perimeter with just a bit of space between them and I have 8 equal segments.













mailbox 1.jpg



__ mosparky
__ Sep 18, 2016






 I marked a line 1/2 inch up and used a hacksaw to cut to the line. Next I bent every other one out, for mounting flanges. Left the  others straight.













mailbox 2.jpg



__ mosparky
__ Sep 18, 2016






Sorry forgot a few pics, but simple enough to describe. I used a 2 inch hole saw to make the hole on the mailbox. Also drilled tap drill sized holes for #4 screw. into the bent out portions of the tube. Place the tube in the mail box and let the straight fingers locate it. Transfer drilled the holes to the mail box and made them 1/8 inch for clearance. Made a referance mark so up remains up and holes align when assembled. Note I oreinted the mounts 2 on left and 2 on right to spread the load. I then used a bit of red rtv around the tube and inserted it from the insidethru the 2 inch hole and installed screws.













mailbox 4.jpg



__ mosparky
__ Sep 18, 2016






Ok that pic has a spoiler alert. The rest is kinda self explanatory.













mailbox 3.jpg



__ mosparky
__ Sep 18, 2016






I cut a 1 1/2 inch peice of tube and then about a 1 inch wide peice from that, bent it about 3/8 inch from the end. Mounted it useing 2 screws for anti rotation.

 Sorry it got dark so no install pics, but it fits. Just need to adjust the angle placement (or not) for a tighter fit to box. Installs with just a quarter turn and short enough to store inside smoker when not in use.

 Also made this to raise the AMNPS off the floor of mailbox and improve airflow.













mailbox 5.jpg



__ mosparky
__ Sep 18, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2016)

It sure looks like a great idea!

Have you tried it out yet?

I wonder if you will want a longer piece of pipe to clean the smoke a little more,

before it enters the smoker.

Al


----------



## mosparky (Aug 3, 2019)

Been meaning to finish up this thread with a finished pic. Yeah, I'm tech illiterate. Took all this time to finally take a pic and figure out how to get it on the computer to share.
 It's not as tight as I would like, but works well for my purposes. One day I'll try cold smoking and see if I need more distance to cool/clean the smoke. For now it's the bomb for chickens, double smoke ham and such.
 One nice thing about it, it can be stored inside the smoker.


----------

